# carpetta



## Giannaclaudia

Buongiorno a tutti!
Un amico ieri, durante un convegno, mi ha detto:  "devo andare a recuperare la mia carpetta". 
Ho pensato ad una burla, ma quando lo visto tornare ho chiesto spiegazioni di quel termine mai sentito e per me incomprensibile.

Mi piacerebbe conoscere la diffusione di questo termine e, senza andare sul dizionario, quanti di voi lo capiscono e in quanti lo usano?

Grazie anticipatamente per le risposte.
Ciao,
Gc


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Giannaclaudia, 

Io non l'ho mai sentito in vita mia e sto resistendo alla tentazione di correre a vedere sul dizionario.
Assomiglia molto a un termine spagnolo. Il tuo amico è italiano? E se sì, di dove?
Escludo che si stesse riferendo a un piccolo pesce rosso (carpa)


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Angel.Aura said:


> Il tuo amico è italiano? E se sì, di dove?



E' siciliano. Originario di Enna.



Angel.Aura said:


> Escludo che si stesse riferendo a un piccolo pesce rosso (carpa)


Anche a me è venuta in mente una piccola carpa, per questo avevo pensato ad una burla, ma non è così.


----------



## chrisrosso

«Come conseguenza di uno di quegli scherzi creati dai bombardamenti aerei che fanno scomparire oggetti preziosi ma rivelano il contenuto di bugigattoli dimenticati, venne ritrovata, giacente fra le macerie e coperta dal triste calcinaccio dei crolli, una carpetta di grossa carta azzurra recante sulla copertina lo, speriamolo, ironico titolo di "Canzoniere di Casa Salina"». 
Questo è Giuseppe Tomasi di Lampedusa


----------



## Necsus

Angel.Aura said:


> Assomiglia molto a un termine spagnolo.


A quanto pare, proprio da lì viene...


----------



## chrisrosso

_Carpetta è termine usato in burocrazia appunto nel significato di cartella per documenti e come tale accettato anche in un dizionario generalmente propenso alla modernizzazione della lingua come lo Zingarelli. Non è parola dialettale, anche se qualche studioso, il quale la fa provenire dallo spagnolo "carpetta", ritiene probabile (ma senza poter suffragare l’ipotesi con documentazione certa) che si sia diffusa nell’Italia meridionale sotto la dominazione spagnola._



Necsus said:


> A quanto pare, proprio da lì viene...


 Non è affatto suffragata questa ipotesi...
Forse è più facile dire che il lemma risulta strano ai padanoparlanti...


----------



## Necsus

_



Carpetta è termine usato in burocrazia appunto nel significato di cartella per documenti e come tale accettato anche in un dizionario generalmente propenso alla modernizzazione della lingua come lo Zingarelli. Non è parola dialettale, anche se qualche studioso, il quale la fa provenire dallo spagnolo "carpetta", ritiene probabile (ma senza poter suffragare l’ipotesi con documentazione certa) che si sia diffusa nell’Italia meridionale sotto la dominazione spagnola.

Click to expand...

 _Chrisrosso, la prima parte del tuo intervento, condivisibile o meno, altro non è che la trascrizione integrale di una risposta (qui sopra) di _Giorgio De Rienzo_ nel forum di _Scioglilingua_, e sei tenuto/a a dirlo, nel momento in cui lo riporti. A meno che tu non voglia tentare di appropriartene indebitamente. 



chrisrosso said:


> Non è affatto suffragata questa ipotesi...
> Forse è più facile dire che il lemma risulta strano ai padanoparlanti...


Be', non sarà _affatto_ _suffragata_ da qualcuno come _ipotesi_, ma è per lo più sostenuta dai vocabolari come tesi. 
A me, che non sono certo _padanoparlante,_ non è mai capitato di sentir usare questo termine. E in effetti, sempre i vocabolari di cui sopra, lo definiscono se non dialettale, quantomeno tipico di una determinata area geografica che comprende solo parte del paese:

Treccani - s. f. [dallo spagn. _carpeta_ «tappeto da tavolino» e «cartella da scrivania», a sua volta dal fr. _carpette_ «tappeto», e questo dall’ital. ant. _carpita_ «coperta pelosa», der. del lat. _carp__ĕ__re_ nel sign. di «filare la lana»]. – Nel linguaggio burocr. dell’Italia meridionale, cartella per documenti o per pratiche d’ufficio. 

Zingarelli - [sp. _carpeta_, dal fr. _carpette_, a sua volta dall'it. antico _carpita_ 'coperta', che risale al lat. _carpere_ 'cardare la lana'; 1963.

Garzanti - Voce di orig. merid., dallo sp. _carpeta._

DeMauro - RE merid., nel gergo burocratico, cartella per documenti.

E poi qualche contributo a _suffragare_ l'etimo dallo spagnolo (almeno nell'ultima fase) e/o il regionalismo esteso del _lemma,_ infatti in un'altra lingua regionale, quella veneta, _carpetta_ vuol/voleva dire veste o gonnella (CLIC):
Da un blog sulla 'grammatica siciliana': 


> Ah! mi è venuta in mente una cosa: siamo gli unici che usano la parola “carpetta” per indicare la cartellina di cartoncino o plastica nella quale conservare i documenti. Negli uffici del resto d’italia se dici “mi passi una carpetta?” pensano che tu stia parlando di un piccolo pesce…


Da QUI:


> In Sicilia se chiedevo una "carpetta" in una cartoleria, nessuno mi prendeva in giro; a Roma appresi, vergognandomi, che non esistono "carpette" in italiano, ma "cartelle" e "cartelline".


Da QUI:


> il termine spagnolo _carpeta _denota un oggetto di uso corrente, per il quale l’italiano preferisce «cartellina», mentre l’equivalente «carpetta» (vero e proprio ispanismo) è riservato al linguaggio burocratico.


----------



## gippy

Giannaclaudia said:


> E' siciliano. Originario di Enna.
> 
> 
> Anche a me è venuta in mente una piccola carpa, per questo avevo pensato ad una burla, ma non è così.




Ciao cara,
io sono di *B*ologna e qui noi lo diciamo frequentemente... Quindi mi dispiace rovinare l'accesa discussione fra i due maschietti, ma vi assicuro che si usa per dire un "plico" contenente documenti, ma siccome la parola "plico" fa un po' snob, noi qui a *B*ologna diciamo frequentemente (sopratuttto in ambito universitario) la parola "carpetta" e non ho mai pensato ad una piccola carpa, ma ora tutte le volte che ne avrò in mano una ci penserò... E' simpatico!


----------



## Necsus

gippy said:


> Ciao cara,
> io sono di bologna e qui noi lo diciamo frequentemente...


Be', è una testimonianza, certo. Ma la certificazione dei vocabolari sull'origine e sull'uso prevalentemente regionale rimane. 
Poi, naturalmente, in ogni lingua scambi e contaminazioni sono normali.
E non preoccuparti, non rovini nulla, al massimo arricchisci la discussione...!


----------



## chrisrosso

Navigando in internet, mi accorgo che un concessionario cosentino vende su e-bay il libretto della Volkswagen Tauran con carpetta. 
(Vorrei potere citare il sito ma, non avendo ancora postato più di 30 commenti, non sono abilitato a farlo)

Anche in Campania pare che si usi. Il sito della Regione Campania (che non posso citare per motivi tecnici che ho già spiegato) parla di: *
Disposizioni​per la corretta predisposizione della documentazione​
*Al fine di semplificare il processo di valutazione, i documenti citati dovranno essere inseriti, in buste distinte,​all’interno di un raccoglitore (carpetta) nel seguente ordine...


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Grazie, per la ricchezza delle risposte.
Spero, comunque, che anche altri abbiamo voglia di intervenire e dire la loro, così potrò avere un'idea più ampia della diffusione di questo termine.

Gc


----------



## rollingstone

Sono siculo ed anche per me la carpetta è una cartella per documenti!


----------



## rubuk

chrisrosso said:


> _...
> ...Forse è più facile dire che il lemma risulta strano ai padanoparlanti..._


_

Ciao Giannaclaudia ciao tutti, io non sarò padanoparlante, perché sono ligure, ma carpetta per me non è una piccola carpa ma una cartellina contenente fogli o documenti. Dove ho mai imparato questo significato del termine? Chissà, lo so da sempre, forse l'ho appreso da mio nonno o da mia nonna, che erano entrambi ottocenteschi e prossimi al confine toscano, forse da qualche prete erudito che insegnava alle medie o in oratorio, tant'è lo conosco, e non sono il solo fra i miei conoscenti, fra i quali anche qualche abitante della valle Scrivia (loro si padanoparlanti) 

St._


----------



## facciadipietra

Io ho vissuto tra Liguria e Toscana: il termine "carpetta" l'ho sentito spesso, lo capisco perfettamente, ma ho usato sempre, "istintivamente", il più diffuso "cartellina".


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

Io sono fiorentina e qua non si usa.
Sono di origine siciliana, e non l' avevo mai sentito dire neanche da mio padre, ma probabilmente luio non era a conoscenza di termini usati per lo più in uffici.

Conosco questa parola perché sia nel lavoro attuale, sia in uno dei miei precedenti lavori, ho/ ho avuto  a che fare con persone bolognesi, e loro lo utilizzano normalmente per definire sia quelle cartelline trasparenti dentro cui si mettono fogli o documenti, sia per quelle cartelline in cartoncino leggero con lembi, con o senza elastici.


----------



## laurentius87

E' interessante, perché non avevo mai sentito questa parola prima di ieri (sicuramente per la mia esperienza avrei parlato di _cartella _o _cartellina_).


----------



## LemonEvo

Buona sera a tutti,

io ho "trovato" questo in rete:

"<< Carpetta è termine usato in burocrazia appunto nel significato di cartella per documenti e come tale accettato anche in un dizionario generalmente propenso alla modernizzazione della lingua come lo Zingarelli. Non è parola dialettale, anche se qualche studioso, il quale la fa provenire dallo spagnolo "carpetta", ritiene probabile (ma senza poter suffragare l’ipotesi con documentazione certa) che si sia diffusa nell’Italia meridionale sotto la dominazione spagnola. >>"
[*Giorgio De Rienzo* docente universitario ed esperto linguista del Corriere della Sera]

ps. carpetta è un termine che personalmente adopero, 
ma è poco conosciuto da queste parti [Treviso-Venezia]

notte - Evo - ;-))


----------



## strofinaccio

La mia madrelingua è lo spagnolo, e vi voglio dire, che la parola "carpeta" nella mia lingua, significa in italiano "cartella", allora, e probabile che la lingua italiana abbia acquisito questo termine soltanto aggiungendo un'altra "t". Comunque, molti di voi avete già detto che conoscevate questa parola, e il suo significato... anche se, mi sembra che è ancora un vocabolo poco usato, oppure non molto diffuso...


----------



## robertaL

Non avevo mai sentito questa parola, ma forse la mia testimanianza è poco rilevante, visto che sono "padanoparlante".


----------



## infinite sadness

Io invece non ho mai usato "cartella" al posto di "carpetta", perché la cartella era quella che ci facevano portare alle elementari, ed era costituita da una borsa in similpelle, tipo questa: 
http://www.valeriodistefano.com/public/cartella.JPG 

mentre invece la carpetta è più o meno questa: 
http://www.book-net.it/public/maxfoto/11.jpg


----------



## elitaliano

Interessantissimo, quante cose da imparare su WR .
Non ho mai sentito menzionare una *carpetta* in italiano (io sono del nord del Paese e sto raggiungendo il mezzo secolo di vita).
Per me l'oggetto la cui foto è stata _linkata_ da Infinite Sadness è una *cartella* o *cartellina*.
In effetti solo perchè conosco un po' di spagnolo, avrei potuto immaginare di cosa si tratta.


----------



## infinite sadness

Hai ragione. Pensa che io fino a oggi neanche sapevo che carpetta fosse una parola siciliana.


----------



## laurentius87

infinite sadness said:


> Io invece non ho mai usato "cartella" al posto di "carpetta", perché la cartella era quella che ci facevano portare alle elementari, ed era costituita da una borsa in similpelle, tipo questa:
> http://www.valeriodistefano.com/public/cartella.JPG
> 
> mentre invece la carpetta è più o meno questa:
> http://www.book-net.it/public/maxfoto/11.jpg



Credo che carpetta sia in effetti connotato regionalmente: ho chiesto a familiari e amici piemontesi e non conoscevano la parola.

Peraltro, io la seconda la chiamerei tranquillamente cartella o cartellina.


----------



## Lello4ever

Come sopra, mai sentito carpetta


----------



## elena73

Io non l'ho mai sentito dire (e ne ho intuito il significato solo tramite lo spagnolo.. ).


----------



## ursu-lab

Sottoscrivo al 100% Infinite-Sadness, dall'altra parte dello stivale.

Nel cuore dell'Emilia, anche a Parma si usa "carpetta" per dire "cartella/cartellina". 

La cartella era la borsa per andare a scuola e la carpetta (quella con l'elastico) è quella che nel resto d'Italia (isole escluse) viene chiamata "cartellina". Lo spagnolo quasi sicuramente non c'entra niente visto che la sua influenza nell'area emiliana è meno che insignificante. 

Comunque nei *dizionari *della lingua italiana,* "carpetta" esiste*: viene indicata come "regionale", come "salvietta" per dire "asciugamano" 

PS: come IS, ho scoperto che "carpetta" non era una parola "italiana standard" a vent'anni suonati, quando qualcuno mi ha accusato di avere interferenze dallo spagnolo  e, dizionario alla mano, gli ho mostrato la parola ...

Mistero da risolvere: com'è possibile che l'uso di una parola sia presente ed usata regolarmente in due punti geografici (Parma-Palermo) così distanti e privi di alcun rapporto storico-filologico....


----------



## infinite sadness

Salvietta in Sicilia non è l'asciugamano, è il tovagliolo.


----------



## ursu-lab

infinite sadness said:


> Salvietta in Sicilia non è l'asciugamano, è il tovagliolo.


A Parma invece è l'asciugamano. La salvietta-tovagliolo è italiano, è la salvietta-asciugamano ad essere regionale.

Rileggendo i post, un'altra curiosità: la zona del centro-nord in cui si usa "carpetta" è  l'area compresa tra Emilia, Liguria Est e Toscana Nord, cioè la Lunezia. 

Più che dallo spagnolo, è molto probabile che si tratti di un prestito *dal catalano *"carpeta" (il "carpeta" catalano e quello castigliano derivano entrambi dal francese "carpette"), visto che ha avuto rapporti di scambio linguistico sia con la Sicilia (per motivi storico-politici) sia con la Liguria (per ragioni prevalentemente commerciali) e con Venezia (stesse ragioni della Liguria): le espressioni liguri in catalano sono piuttosto numerose, niente da stupirsi che ve ne siano altrettante catalane nei dialetti liguri. E dalla costa ligure potrebbe essere entrato in Emilia: la lingua parlata in tutta quella zona (dall'entroterra spezzino fino alla Bassa Padana cremonese-mantovana) è *molto *simile.

Nei dizionari etimologici catalani, si trova il riferimento alla "coperta" presente anche in 





> Zingarelli - [sp. _carpeta_, dal fr. _carpette_, a sua volta *dall'it. antico carpita 'coperta'*, che risale al lat. _carpere_ 'cardare la lana'; 1963


Secondo il diz. etimologico catalano, una "carpetta" è una cartella formata da due *copertine *rigide (ri)legate tra di loro che contengono dei documenti.

PS: noto ultimamente una certa ossessione nel considerare come un gruppo linguistico omogeneo i cosiddetti "padanoparlanti" (termine di cui personalmente ignoro il significato), cioè tutti gli abitanti dell'Italia da Massa in su. Come se un veneziano parlasse la stessa lingua di un torinese o di un bergamasco o di un modenese... Credo che sia corretto rispettare le varie e preziose identità linguistiche che caratterizzano l'Italia e come non diremmo mai a un siciliano che parla in napoletano o in pugliese (e viceversa), allo stesso modo un pontremolese è legato al proprio dialetto e ci tiene a distinguerlo, per es., dal vicentino. 

Insomma, andiamoci piano con affermazioni tipo "i padanoparlanti dicono o non dicono..." perché poi, alla fine, vengono sempre regolarmente smentite, come in questo caso...


----------



## Elkelon

ursu-lab said:


> La cartella era la borsa per andare a scuola e la carpetta (quella con l'elastico) è quella che nel resto d'Italia (isole escluse) viene chiamata "cartellina".



Puoi includere la Sardegna (almeno Sassari e dintorni), ho sempre usato cartella per entrambi i significati e carpetta non l'ho mai sentita nominare.

Saluti


----------



## ursu-lab

Elkelon said:


> Puoi includere la Sardegna (almeno Sassari e dintorni), ho sempre usato cartella per entrambi i significati e carpetta non l'ho mai sentita nominare.
> 
> Saluti



Magari l'includiamo, ma non tutta. Ad Alghero sicuramente sanno cos'è una "carpeta"...


----------



## Elkelon

ursu-lab said:


> Magari l'includiamo, ma non tutta. Ad Alghero sicuramente sanno cos'è una "carpeta"...



Beh, certo, se non lo sanno ad Alghero...  eheheh


----------



## spulp

Io invece, di Torino, conosco il termine "carpetta" solo perché l'ho sentito più volte in Sicilia, regione da cui proviene la mia famiglia.


----------

